

Box for iPhone and iPad 50GB offer - deepakjc
https://support.box.com/hc/en-us/articles/201178517-Box-for-iPhone-and-iPad-50GB-offer-active-Jan-14-Feb-14-2014-

======
rbritton
I've developed using both. Dropbox is much more well-known overall where Box
is much more well-known in the enterprise area. From the iOS developer side of
things I much prefer Dropbox and here's why:

\- Box's SDK authentication uses a modal view controller with a web view to
authenticate. Its appearance is somewhat unpolished and glitchy. Dropbox
redirects to the Dropbox app if installed and if not uses a modal view
controller. Box used to use this method but no longer does for some reason.
It's much more cumbersome to log in without it.

\- Dropbox is path-based and all actions are based on a path. Box requires
that you recursively iterate from the root to get each level's unique ID if
all you have is a path.

\- Box's SDK has had a much slower development cycle than Dropbox. There are
many operations that are not yet coded.

\- Box refreshes the login token frequently, which has a tendency to slow
things down.

All of these make something as common as a file chooser much, much easier to
implement on Dropbox.

------
chaostheory
50GB for free is near useless when you have a 100 MB or 250 MB monthly
transfer limit.

Dropbox's desktop client is also better.

I'll stick with Dropbox.

~~~
joosters
The limit for free users appears to be 10GB/month, you're wrong by a couple of
orders of magnitude!

Still, the data transfer limit is annoying, and they don't publicise it (I
only knew of it through reading your comment!)

~~~
chaostheory
ok they've change the monthly transfer limit since the last time they offered
50 GB for free. However the 250MB file size limit is still a deal breaker for
me.

------
deepakjc
Looking at the comments, you'd think the post title was "Box vs Dropbox"...

------
sillysaurus2
Interesting... It took a few clicks to find out what Box is:
[https://support.box.com/hc/en-us/articles/201207836-What-
is-...](https://support.box.com/hc/en-us/articles/201207836-What-is-Box-)

I wonder, what's the incentive to use Box instead of Dropbox? The space is
nice, but trust isn't so easily earned. I'm wondering why to trust Box with
personal files.

~~~
catinsocks
I think they only offer such a large amount free because they don't allow you
to store large files and that is what they want you to pay for.

Edit: you can see here maximum file size is 250mb without paying
[https://www.box.com/pricing/](https://www.box.com/pricing/)

~~~
jeffdavis
"they don't allow you to store large files and that is what they want you to
pay for...you can see here maximum file size is 250mb without paying"

I found that comment a bit jarring. Is 250MB file size max and 50GB total
storage for free considered to be stingy now?

~~~
Dylan16807
The 50GB is irrelevant because we're talking about file size. And yes, 250MB
is 'not large', in that it blocks super bulky video files.

~~~
morganherlocker
I would venture to say that most people use dropbox and similar services for
image sync. Sure people use it for all sorts of things, but I would bet that
the majority is images.

------
akumen
DropBox, Box, GDrive are not really designed and most importantly prices to
store a lot of data. If you want space then there are Chinese services that
will give you up to 36TB, Mail.Ru will give you 1TB ... which is plenty. If
you want peace of mind then it is probably best to use DropBox etc. for WIP
stuff and something like AWS Glacier for archival storage. Plenty of space and
peace of mind.

------
jemeshsu
Weiyun [http://www.weiyun.com/index.html](http://www.weiyun.com/index.html)
from Tencent is offering 10TB free cloud storage. It has a Mac app that will
attach a sync folder on Finder sidebar similar to Dropbox. English version of
apps coming soon.

~~~
akumen
36TB from these guys [http://yunpan.360.cn/reg](http://yunpan.360.cn/reg) if
all you really wanted was space.

------
DoCBReeD
0 of 10GB bandwidth, how is the 50GB upgrade going to work? lol

Account type: Personal Storage (used/total): 19.3MB / 50.0GB 0% used Bandwidth
used: 0B of 10.0GB Max file size: 250 MB — Upload files up to 5GB

------
alecsmart1
Happy to see that they are actually offering 50gb. Most services say 50gb but
it's actually upto 50gb. So you need to refer atleast 5 friends etc. to get
the space.

------
deepakjc
Even though the offer is only for ipad and iphone, you just need to login once
from your (or a friend's) i-device to get the 50GB activated.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Adrive.com has been offering 50 gigs for at least 6 years. Because I still got
so old backups there.

------
diziet
According to our review analysis, box was giving away 50gb a year ago but had
a 100mb limit. Now the limit is 250mb for free users.

[https://sensortower.com/ios/us/box-inc/app/box-for-iphone-
an...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/box-inc/app/box-for-iphone-and-
ipad/290853822#review-stats)

